# Tough choice - Integra or Caravan



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

I've got a dilemna:

$5900 - 1995 Acura Integra (2.4L 4-inline) 150,000km

$4500 - 2000 Dodge Caravan (3.0L V6) 200,000km

Gas prices are at an all time high so the 2.4L engine is nice. Not to mention the sporty feel of it. BUT I've got some friends who are either well rounded or 6'4 and the back seat of an integra is not, within the laws of physics, going to hold them. The van is also considerably safer is someone plows in to me (this is my first vehicle, accidents can happen).

So, knowing my dilemna, what are your thoughts?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Caravan. Less chance of you turning ricer with that.


----------



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

What, you mean it isn't totally-wicked-cool-awesome to have the undercarriage glowing purple and some badly made body kits installed? I know that I need that metre deep spoiler though, those Integras are like formula one's, I'm tellin ya...

But seriously, the only after-market work I'd do (either vehicle) is a stereo system, but that's coming later anyway. The van would present a nice sound stage and have plenty of room for appropriate cabinets but the car wouldn't be too bad so that's not a major deciding factor.

Any other opinions, helpful insights, or general horror stories for either would be appreciated.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you haul a lot of stuff around, you know what to get.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

My family has a Chrysler Town and Country, before that we had the Dodge Caravan. I swear to god they are the exact same car. Both of them are nice cars, and should serve you well. The only thing you want to think about is how long do you want to keep this car? Are you buying it for you, or for your friends? The most you'll get out of the van is 17 or 18 miles to the gallon.


----------



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

At minimum, the vehicle will be mine for 10 months. At that point I may look at upgrading but it really depends whether stuff is falling off the vehicle or not.

Just got news that I'm on as an occasional driver on the Silverado and Accord owned by my parents so the occasional road-trip with friends, or a couch moving, will be served there.

Now it's down to fun and money.

$5900 cost + $2000 insurance + less gas = Integra
$4500 cost + $1880 insurance + more gas = caravan.

The difference in gas consumption will, in no way, make up the $1500 dollars in cost/insurance so the caravan is definitely the cheaper option in the short term (8 months until my income starts up again, student life).

The question is now whether the extra $1500 is worth it for the sporty factor (not much else going for it). I'm 21 and like sports cars but I'm not going to be street racing or using every stop light as a drag race, are there benefits of the Integra which I am missing?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

ebackhus said:


> Caravan. Less chance of you turning ricer with that.


Bad news...they pimped one of those the other night on "**** My Ride".


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Ask which transmission the caravan is on - probably #3 or 4. 200K is a lot of miles for any 2000 let alone a Chrysler product. Of course the Acura is pushing 11 years so it too might be needing some bits soon. The main mechanicals should last though.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

200,000km= 124,000 miles


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I stand corrected. Probably only on the 2nd tranny on the Caravan.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

yustr said:


> Ask which transmission the caravan is on - probably #3 or 4. 200K is a lot of miles for any 2000 let alone a Chrysler product. Of course the Acura is pushing 11 years so it too might be needing some bits soon. The main mechanicals should last though.


I meant to say in that other post *^ up there* that I'd go with the Caravan too...those bits it might need would be cheaper than the Acura.


----------



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

Acura is out of the running. I took it for a drive on Saturday and it is a fun and impressive little car (coming from my past experience on the family sedan and truck) but unfortunately there are too many small-medium issues with it to make it affordable while I'm back in school for the next 8 months.

Starter works 1/3 of the time, windshield has multiple cracks, Left front CV joint is starting to die, shocks are squeaky (though that was with myself and 3 friends totalling around 900lbs), and the rad was leaking coolant at a disturbing rate.

A real pity though, it was lots of fun to drive.

The caravan is still in the running, despite the objections of my father (ungainly, not justified by my habits) and friends (minivan=uncool). I hope to check it out this week. Domestics get a bad rap (often justified) but I know enough people with domestic vans sitting at 300 and 400km on the original transmission and they still don't sound like a dying animal. I'll see how that turns out.

Otherwise, what are your opinions on a mid-90's Accord, Camry, or Cavalier?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The accord would do you well. My brother drives a '95 Accord SE with all the toys and even at 10 years old and over 100K miles it still drives very well. I drive a '95 SHO and there's an obvious difference in power between thembut his car still holds up well. Hondas in general are great cars for the money don't depreciate much when properly cared for.

Hit this: www.carfax.com before buying. Saves you a headache or two.


----------

